# Willow



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

I got Willow as an emergency placement last Wednesday. I normally only foster 9mo and above and have never had experience with a baby kitten but I am off for the summer and the only one who could care for her around the clock. I cautiously agreed and fell in love with the little fluffball.

She tried her hardest to conquer the issues baby kittens have when they are separated from their mama too early. She had two really amazing days where she got to run around, play and bask in the warmth of the Texas sun which she absolutely loved. But in the end, there were too many things working against her little 7 ounce body and she had to be put to sleep today. 

My heart hurts for the loss of such a sweet little soul who never got the chance to grow up into the amazing cat I know she would have been. My only consolation is that I got to show her the love she deserved and probably never would have received otherwise.

Rest in peace, my little fluffball.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Aww...I was hoping that Willow would pull through. I'm so sorry. But I'm glad that you were able to show her love in her short life. Run free, sweet Willow.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Bless you for giving her love and paying with your heart.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

what a sweetie pie. i hope she is playing up a storm at the rainbow bridge now. i'm so happy there are people like you taking care of these kittens.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the best you could for her. She had such a sweet face.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed Willow! May you run and play with all the other kitties who passed too soon.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless you and her - you both deserve it. Don't rest in peace, little Willow - run, play and enjoy youself.


----------



## jmarksgirl (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Willow. Willow, my cat Beanie is there to welcome you at rainbow bridge, may you find peace and happiness.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Zubie, I'm so sorry. You are such a wonderful person to give her a chance and to show her love in her short life. 

Willow, you did not pass unnoticed. Run free sweet Kitten. Our hearts go with you.


----------

